# madwifi problem

## szpil

Witam

Próbuję uruchomić kartę PCMCIA na moim laptopie. Karta to TP-LINK TL-WN510G, a Acces Point to Linksys WAG54G.

madwifi zainstalowane

```
 eix madwifi

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng

     Available versions:  0.9.2 0.9.2.1

     Installed versions:  0.9.2.1(23:49:26 2007-02-13)(-amrr -injection kernel_linux -onoe)

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

     Available versions:  0.9.2

     Installed versions:  0.9.2(23:47:33 2007-02-13)

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

```

wireless-tools

```
eix wireless-tools

[I] net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Available versions:  27-r1 28 (~)29_pre10

     Installed versions:  29_pre10(00:14:15 2007-02-14)(-multicall nls)

     Homepage:            http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

     Description:         A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

```

udev pięknie ładuje moduł ath_pci

```
wlan_scan_sta          11328  1 

ath_pci                79160  0 

ath_rate_sample        12352  1 ath_pci

wlan                  161948  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189328  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

```

info o ath i wifi z dmesg

```

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x34000000, irq=5

```

Natępnie iwconfig

```
 iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Utworzyło interfejs ath1 (nie wiem dlaczego nie ath0)

```
ifconfig ath1 up
```

wyszukuję dostępne sieci, interesuje mnie mój AP

```
iwlist ath1 scan

ath1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:27:47:A8

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=47/94  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

```

```
[ iwconfig ath1

ath1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:27:47:A8   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=43/94  Signal level=-52 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

dhcpcd

Wygląda na to że można się już z nim połączyć, więc

```
dhcpcd ath1

Error, ath1: timed out

```

I na tym koniec. Połączenia brak. Próbowałem z wpisywaniem essid mode itd przy iwconfig i dalej nic. 

Proszę o jakieś sugestię. Dziękuję.

----------

## Gabrys

Miałem coś podobnego. Jakby nie przechodził ruch IP.

I niestety jedynym rozwiązaniem jest nadal używanie madwifi-old.

Pozdrawiam.

Jeśli to Ci rozwiąże problem, to możemy się we dwóch zgłosić do zespołu madwifi, bo mnie kiedyś potraktowali dość olewająco, jak byłem sam z tym problemem.

----------

## szpil

Dokładnie ten problem. Przy dhcpcd ath1 błąd 

```
dhcpcd ath1

Error, ath1: timed out
```

przy 

```
ifconfig ath1 IP up
```

działa bez problemu.

Nie próbowałem z madwifi-old narazie to mi wystarczy dziękuję.

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie madwifi-old właśnie (2.6.19) się przestał kompilować i pamiętając, że -ng z portage też ni heyah, postanowiłem spróbować najnowszych osiągnięć z SVN-a. I faktycznie działa. Tylko zamiast -Dmadwifi użyłem -Dwext w wpa_supplicancie.

----------

## wariat

Nie wiem czy to pomoże czy nie ale ...

też mam kartę obsługiwaną przez madwifi-ng

```

 # lspci | grep Ath

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

z siecią łączę za pomocą networkmanagera, ale łączę się dopiero od czasu jak dopisałem do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 co następuje:

```

wlan_acl

wlan_wep

wlan_scan_sta

```

bo te moduły nie były ładowane automagicznie. Po ich dopisaniu NetworkManager nie zadawał pytań tylko wpiął się do sieci.

----------

## Gabrys

 *wariat wrote:*   

> bo te moduły nie były ładowane automagicznie. Po ich dopisaniu NetworkManager nie zadawał pytań tylko wpiął się do sieci.

 

Chyba nie masz racji, ja mam w modules.autoload.d tylko:

```
#WLAN

ath_pci
```

a popatrz jakie mam załadowane moduły:

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ lsmod | grep wlan

wlan_tkip              11840  2

wlan_scan_sta          12224  1

wlan                  194628  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
```

Używam WPA z TKIP, więc widać, że sam doładował to co mu było potrzebne. Wariat -> może nie masz module autoloading w kernelu zaznoczone?

----------

## szpil

Gabryś ma rację, udev pięknie łąduje wszystkie moduły.

Co prawda wszystko działa ale z kilkoma problemami. Opiszę to tak. Internet z neostrady rozdzielony przez modem/router PLANET ADE4000 (coś takiego), następnie kabel dochodzący do mojej sieciówki podpinam pod modem/router wifi Linksys WAG54G (dlaczego nie sam router? ponieważ w niedługim czasie się przeprowadzam i potrzebny mi będzie modem z routerem). Jeden kabel do komputera stacjonarnego (przydziela adres 10.0.0.4) i bezprzewodowo do laptopa (10.0.0.5).

Następnie muszę wykonać

```
ifconfig ath1 10.0.0.5 up && wpa_supplicant -c wifi_config.cfg -iath1 -Dmadwifi
```

aby podnieść kartę i załadować wpa_supplicant. Nie mam jeszcze wtedy internetu ale mogę się już połączyć z moim modemem/routerem 192.168.1.1 (dodam tylko że samo ifconfig bez 10.0.0.5 nie połączy mnie z moim modemem/routerem).

I dopiero wtedy 

```
dhcpcd ath1
```

 i internet działa bez problemów.

Trochę to zagmatwane ale działa. Niestety nie mam pomysłu jak to wrzucić do autostartu  :Sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

Ależ to bardzo proste.

Masz dwie drogi:

1. Wrzucasz całość tego co napisałeś (ten skrypt, który podnosi) do /etc/conf.d/local.start i dodajesz usługę local do runlevela (rc-update add local default -- albo jakoś podobnie).

2. The Gentoo Way: ustawiasz sobie odpowiednie wpisy w /etc/conf.d/net (sam plik ma tyle komentarzy, że łatwo dojść jak to zrobić), ale mój wygląda tak:

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v '^#' | grep -v ^$

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24" ) # Do kablowego neta

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

associate_timeout_ath0=15
```

No i potem tylko robisz ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0 i dodajesz sobie usługę net.ath0 do runlevela (rc-update add net.ath0 default -- albo jakoś podobnie).

No i przenosisz swoją konfigurację wpa_supplicanta do /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## szpil

do /etc/conf.d/net dodałem coś takiego

```
config_ath1=( "10.0.0.5" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_ath1=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_ath1="-Dmadwifi -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_ath1=120
```

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath1
```

ale chyba coś spieprzyłem

```
Starting ath1

          no interface module has been loaded
```

----------

